
Sources: Data from San Bernardino phone has helped in probe - JamilD
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/19/politics/san-bernadino-iphone-data/index.html
======
JamilD
In case you're wondering, the way accessing the data helped:

> The phone didn't contain evidence of contacts with other ISIS supporters or
> the use of encrypted communications during the period the FBI was concerned
> about. The FBI views that information as valuable to the probe,
> possibilities it couldn't discount without getting into the phone, the
> officials said.

If this is the threshold for gathering information, then there's no way the
data could _not_ have helped.

